# Mr badis



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

I call him mr badis he is a scarlet badis and hes just hanging out by a pearling water sprite.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

That is so cute.


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

HAHA Thats awesome!


----------

